# wlan einstellen



## raphaelk (19. Juli 2004)

hallo, habe jetzt auf meinen pc einen router installiert. internmetzugang funktioniert auch soweit. aber jetzt habe ich einen laptop mit wlan karte, bei dem auch unten in der taskleiste ein wlan symbol auftaucht, was aber jedoch zeigt, dass keine vferbindung besteht. was muss beim laptop einstellen, damit er die verbindung aufnimmt. beim router auf dem pc hab ich schon wlan aktiviert.

danke

gruss,
raph


----------



## FrankO (20. Juli 2004)

Hallo 
würde die Verbindung erst mal mit gleicher SSID und die Rechner in gleicher Arbeitsgruppe einrichten ohne Verschlüsselung.
Wenn dann die Verbindung klappt kannst Du mit dem gleichen Schlüssel auf beiden Seiten dein WLAN absichern ....

lg aus Hessen


----------



## raphaelk (22. Juli 2004)

hmm...komme da echt nicht weiter. habe meinen vigor 2600g konfiguriert und komme damit mit meinem pc auch ins internet.
dann habe ich mein notebook mit wlan karte konfiguriert (ip automatisch beziehen), doch das notebook stellt keine verbindung zu meinem pc mit router her.


----------



## FrankO (25. Juli 2004)

hast du beim Notebook die Routeradresse als Gateway eingetragen?


----------



## raphaelk (26. Juli 2004)

ja, habe ich...


----------



## Stibie (26. Juli 2004)

Da kann ich echt nur sagen:
Read the fucking manual oder google!

Glaubst du, das die Lösung hier serviert wird?
Man sollte vielleicht selbst erst einmal mit seinem Produkt klar kommen, denn so wie ich das verstehe hast du überhaupt keinen Plan von WLAN & Netzwerken.
Bitte lies dich da erst mal ein Wenig rein! Du willst ja auch schließlich am Ende ein sicheres System haben oder?


----------



## raphaelk (26. Juli 2004)

ja jetzt funktioniert`s. man musste auf dem notebook erst auf so eine wlan-aktivierungstatste drücken. nur jetzt bekomme ich keine internetverbindung
hat da vielleicht jemand ne idee? hast das vielleicht was mit nat oder dyndns zu tun?

danke


----------



## Maximodo (27. Juli 2004)

Hast du Stand. Gateway und DNS Server die IP vom ROuter eingetragen?


----------

